# Suse nach Update down



## LostPr0ph3t (6. April 2009)

Guten Abend!

Vorweg Danke an jeden der sich mich meinem Problem beschäftigt.

*Mein System*
1und1 L64
Linux Suse 10.2 64bit
Intel Dual Core
2GB RAM
160 GB HDD
160 GB HDD backup _extern
Vollzugriff
Serielle Console

*Meine Situation*
- Bei einer Serverwartung fiel mir auf das der Updateserver von 1und1 nicht korrekt eingetragen war, bzw  nicht korrekt funktionierte. Darauf habe ich mir diese Quelle gesucht und und updates gemacht. " ftp://ftp.gwdg.de/pub/linux/suse/ftp.suse.de/ " 
Yast > software > updatequelle ändern
Nach erfolgreichem Update hab ich die Pakete installiert und neugestartet.
Nach dem Update bootete der Root nicht mehr, war auch nicht mehr per SSH ansprechbar, also login > serielle console, und schauen was los ist.

```
login...
Trying ip.ip.ip.ip...
Escape character is '^]'.
```
Nach einigem suchen fand ich auch die Tastenkombination (_Strg + AltGr + 9_) und konnte dann per $ zugreifen.
Neu gebootet und boot msg beobachtet

```
Loading Linux............................................................................................
BIOS data check successful
Bootdata ok (command line is auto BOOT_IMAGE=Linux ro root=901 console=tty0 console=ttyS0,57600 panic=30)
Linux version 2.6.18.8-0.13-default (geeko@buildhost) (gcc version 4.1.2 20061115 (prerelease) (SUSE Linux)) #1 SMP Thu Nov 6 13:35:13 UTC 2008
BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009e000 (usable)
 BIOS-e820: 000000000009e000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003df10000 (usable)
 BIOS-e820: 000000003df10000 - 000000003df16000 (ACPI data)
 BIOS-e820: 000000003df16000 - 000000003df80000 (ACPI NVS)
 BIOS-e820: 000000003df80000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)
 BIOS-e820: 00000000fc000000 - 00000000fe000000 (reserved)
 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)
 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)
 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
DMI present.
Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24
Number of nodes 1
Node 0 MemBase 0000000000000000 Limit 000000003df10000
Using node hash shift of 63
Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000003df10000
Nvidia board detected. Ignoring ACPI timer override.
If you got timer trouble try acpi_use_timer_override
ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008
ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
Processor #0 15:11 APIC version 16
ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)
Processor #1 15:11 APIC version 16
ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])
ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])
ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])
IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23
Setting APIC routing to physical flat
Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information
Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bc000000)
SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs
Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 248320
Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=Linux ro root=901 console=tty0 console=ttyS0,57600 panic=30
Initializing CPU#0
PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)
Disabling vsyscall due to use of PM timer
time.c: Using 3.579545 MHz WALL PM GTOD PM timer.
time.c: Detected 2109.654 MHz processor.
Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
Checking aperture...
CPU 0: aperture @ 830000000 size 32 MB
Aperture too small (32 MB)
No AGP bridge found
Memory: 991512k/1014848k available (1916k kernel code, 22944k reserved, 1281k data, 188k init)
Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4224.03 BogoMIPS (lpj=8448075)
Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized
Mount-cache hash table entries: 256
CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)
CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)
CPU 0/0 -> Node 0
CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0
CPU: Processor Core ID: 0
SMP alternatives: switching to UP code
checking if image is initramfs... it is
Freeing initrd memory: 3105k freed
ACPI: Core revision 20060707
Using local APIC timer interrupts.
result 12557479
Detected 12.557 MHz APIC timer.
SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code
Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1
Initializing CPU#1
Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4219.50 BogoMIPS (lpj=8439000)
CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)
CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)
CPU 1/1 -> Node 0
CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0
CPU: Processor Core ID: 1
AMD Athlon(tm) X2 Dual Core Processor BE-2350 stepping 02
CPU 1: Syncing TSC to CPU 0.
CPU 1: synchronized TSC with CPU 0 (last diff 0 cycles, maxerr 559 cycles)
Brought up 2 CPUs
testing NMI watchdog ... OK.
migration_cost=305
NET: Registered protocol family 16
ACPI: bus type pci registered
PCI: Using MMCONFIG at fc000000
PCI: No mmconfig possible on device 0:18
ACPI: Interpreter enabled
ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing
ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)
PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:10.0
ACPI: Device [TPM] status [00000008]: functional but not present; setting present
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs<7>Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed.
 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23) *10
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKI] (IRQs 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23) *7
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKJ] (IRQs 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23) *11
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKK] (IRQs 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23) *10
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKL] (IRQs 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23) *11
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKM] (IRQs 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKN] (IRQs 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23) *5
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKO] (IRQs 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKP] (IRQs 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.
ACPI: Device [FDC] status [00000008]: functional but not present; setting present
ACPI: Device [LPT] status [00000008]: functional but not present; setting present
ACPI: Device [ECP] status [00000008]: functional but not present; setting present
ACPI: Device [COM2] status [00000008]: functional but not present; setting present
PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report
PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.
PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:02.0
  IO window: disabled.
  MEM window: disabled.
  PREFETCH window: disabled.
PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:03.0
  IO window: disabled.
  MEM window: disabled.
  PREFETCH window: disabled.
PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:10.0
  IO window: disabled.
  MEM window: disabled.
  PREFETCH window: disabled.
NET: Registered protocol family 2
IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)
TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
TCP reno registered
Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x80
audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
audit(1239025345.952:1): initialized
Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0
VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
Initializing Cryptographic API
io scheduler noop registered
io scheduler anticipatory registered
io scheduler deadline registered
io scheduler cfq registered (default)
pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[02fc:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS
assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability
pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[02fd:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS
assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability
Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac
hpet_acpi_add: no address or irqs in _CRS
Non-volatile memory driver v1.2
Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones
Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled
serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 128000K size 1024 blocksize
serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input0
md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27
md: bitmap version 4.39
NET: Registered protocol family 1
ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)
Freeing unused kernel memory: 188k freed
Boot logging started on /dev/ttyS0(/dev/console) at Mon Apr  6 13:42:26 2009
Creating device nodes with udev
Loading ide-core
Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2
ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
Loading ide-disk
SCSI subsystem initialized
Loading scsi_mod
Loading sd_mod
Loading processor
Loading thermal
Loading libata
Loading sata_sis
BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 2 devices found
md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

Loading fan
Loading edd
Lomd: raid1 personality registered for level 1
ading raid0
raid5: automatically using best checksumming function: generic_sse
Loading raid1
Loading xor
   generic_sse:  6476.000 MB/sec
raid5: using function: generic_sse (6476.000 MB/sec)
Loading raid456
raid6: int64x1   1858 MB/s
raid6: int64x2   2420 MB/s
raid6: int64x4   2477 MB/s
raid6: int64x8   1683 MB/s
raid6: sse2x1    2830 MB/s
raid6: sse2x2    3875 MB/s
raid6: sse2x4    3958 MB/s
raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (3958 MB/s)
md: raid6 personality registered for level 6
md: raid5 personality registered for level 5
md: raid4 personality registered for level 4
md: linear personality registered for level -1

Loading jbd
Loading mbcache
md: md1 stopped.
Loading ext3
mdadm: no devices found for /dev/md1
Waiting for device /dev/root to appear:  ok
/dev/root: unknown volume type
invalid root filesystem -- exiting to /bin/sh
sh: no job control in this shell
$
```

Hm...also keine Festplatten, dort wieder raus, und per 1und1 Control Center "ethc" Rescue System booten.
Funktioniert wunderbar, Festplatten werden auch gemounted und gelistet.

Danach hab ich mich über mdadm schlau gemacht, musste das bis dato noch nie benutzen.
Hab mir also die man Page gesucht > MDADM
Dann mal los, 

cat /etc/fstab

```
rescue:~# cat /etc/fstab
# UNCONFIGURED FSTAB FOR BASE SYSTEM
```

cat /etc/mdadm.conf
cat /etc/mdadm/mdadm/.conf (in einem Forum gefunden und mitgetestet)

```
rescue:~# cat /etc/mdadm.conf
cat: /etc/mdadm.conf: No such file or directory
rescue:~# cat /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
cat: /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf: No such file or directory
```

*cat /proc/mdstat *

```
Personalities : [linear] [raid0] [raid1] [raid10] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [faulty]
md1 : active raid1 sdb1[1] sda1[0]
      987840 blocks [2/2] [UU]

md5 : active raid1 sdb5[1] sda5[0]
      4891648 blocks [2/2] [UU]

md6 : active raid1 sdb6[1] sda6[0]
      4891648 blocks [2/2] [UU]

md7 : active raid1 sdb7[1] sda7[0]
      19542976 blocks [2/2] [UU]

md8 : active raid1 sdb8[1] sda8[0]
      124013632 blocks [2/2] [UU]

unused devices: <none>
```

hm, alles Mist außer mdstat, also sind die Festplatten erkannt?
weiter gehts mit 

mdadm --detail --scan

```
rescue:~# mdadm --detail --scan
ARRAY /dev/md1 level=raid1 num-devices=2 UUID=fa29af8b:e3ad78bb:40348e72:07c1f381
ARRAY /dev/md5 level=raid1 num-devices=2 UUID=e4b3c09f:cf1f8902:0101b0ae:795fdc92
ARRAY /dev/md6 level=raid1 num-devices=2 UUID=24337a85:7e3e29d0:1aae7625:1a575fe7
ARRAY /dev/md7 level=raid1 num-devices=2 UUID=d1420455:b5b6b168:4b5e9c1d:4cc7d776
ARRAY /dev/md8 level=raid1 num-devices=2 UUID=08cafe37:97542616:45dac5c2:13ccb86f
```

fdisk -l

```
rescue:~# fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sda1               1         123      987966   fd  Linux raid autodetect
/dev/sda2             124         367     1959930   82  Linux swap / Solaris
/dev/sda4             368       19457   153340425    5  Extended
/dev/sda5             368         976     4891761   fd  Linux raid autodetect
/dev/sda6             977        1585     4891761   fd  Linux raid autodetect
/dev/sda7            1586        4018    19543041   fd  Linux raid autodetect
/dev/sda8            4019       19457   124013736   fd  Linux raid autodetect

Disk /dev/sdb: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sdb1               1         123      987966   fd  Linux raid autodetect
/dev/sdb2             124         367     1959930   82  Linux swap / Solaris
/dev/sdb4             368       19457   153340425    5  Extended
/dev/sdb5             368         976     4891761   fd  Linux raid autodetect
/dev/sdb6             977        1585     4891761   fd  Linux raid autodetect
/dev/sdb7            1586        4018    19543041   fd  Linux raid autodetect
/dev/sdb8            4019       19457   124013736   fd  Linux raid autodetect

Disk /dev/md8: 126.9 GB, 126989959168 bytes
2 heads, 4 sectors/track, 31003408 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 8 * 512 = 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/md8 doesn't contain a valid partition table

Disk /dev/md7: 20.0 GB, 20012007424 bytes
2 heads, 4 sectors/track, 4885744 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 8 * 512 = 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/md7 doesn't contain a valid partition table

Disk /dev/md6: 5009 MB, 5009047552 bytes
2 heads, 4 sectors/track, 1222912 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 8 * 512 = 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/md6 doesn't contain a valid partition table

Disk /dev/md5: 5009 MB, 5009047552 bytes
2 heads, 4 sectors/track, 1222912 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 8 * 512 = 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/md5 doesn't contain a valid partition table

Disk /dev/md1: 1011 MB, 1011548160 bytes
2 heads, 4 sectors/track, 246960 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 8 * 512 = 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/md1 doesn't contain a valid partition table
```

Festplatten nochmal im Detail:

```
rescue:~# mdadm --detail /dev/md1
/dev/md1:
        Version : 00.90.03
  Creation Time : Wed May 28 01:41:49 2008
     Raid Level : raid1
     Array Size : 987840 (964.85 MiB 1011.55 MB)
    Device Size : 987840 (964.85 MiB 1011.55 MB)
   Raid Devices : 2
  Total Devices : 2
Preferred Minor : 1
    Persistence : Superblock is persistent

    Update Time : Mon Apr  6 00:41:25 2009
          State : clean
 Active Devices : 2
Working Devices : 2
 Failed Devices : 0
  Spare Devices : 0

           UUID : 29560464:03cb361a:7094a7ed:7f6365fb
         Events : 0.62

    Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State
       0       8        1        0      active sync   /dev/sda1
       1       8       17        1      active sync   /dev/sdb1
rescue:~# mdadm --detail /dev/md0
mdadm: md device /dev/md0 does not appear to be active.
rescue:~#
rescue:~#
rescue:~# mdadm --detail /dev/md5
/dev/md5:
        Version : 00.90.03
  Creation Time : Wed May 28 01:41:49 2008
     Raid Level : raid1
     Array Size : 4891648 (4.67 GiB 5.01 GB)
    Device Size : 4891648 (4.67 GiB 5.01 GB)
   Raid Devices : 2
  Total Devices : 2
Preferred Minor : 5
    Persistence : Superblock is persistent

    Update Time : Mon Apr  6 00:41:25 2009
          State : clean
 Active Devices : 2
Working Devices : 2
 Failed Devices : 0
  Spare Devices : 0

           UUID : e4b3c09f:cf1f8902:0101b0ae:795fdc92
         Events : 0.158

    Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State
       0       8        5        0      active sync   /dev/sda5
       1       8       21        1      active sync   /dev/sdb5

rescue:~# mdadm --detail /dev/md6
/dev/md6:
        Version : 00.90.03
  Creation Time : Wed May 28 01:41:49 2008
     Raid Level : raid1
     Array Size : 4891648 (4.67 GiB 5.01 GB)
    Device Size : 4891648 (4.67 GiB 5.01 GB)
   Raid Devices : 2
  Total Devices : 2
Preferred Minor : 6
    Persistence : Superblock is persistent

    Update Time : Mon Apr  6 00:41:25 2009
          State : clean
 Active Devices : 2
Working Devices : 2
 Failed Devices : 0
  Spare Devices : 0

           UUID : 24337a85:7e3e29d0:1aae7625:1a575fe7
         Events : 0.858

    Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State
       0       8        6        0      active sync   /dev/sda6
       1       8       22        1      active sync   /dev/sdb6
rescue:~# mdadm --detail /dev/md7
/dev/md7:
        Version : 00.90.03
  Creation Time : Wed May 28 01:41:50 2008
     Raid Level : raid1
     Array Size : 19542976 (18.64 GiB 20.01 GB)
    Device Size : 19542976 (18.64 GiB 20.01 GB)
   Raid Devices : 2
  Total Devices : 2
Preferred Minor : 7
    Persistence : Superblock is persistent

    Update Time : Mon Apr  6 00:41:25 2009
          State : clean
 Active Devices : 2
Working Devices : 2
 Failed Devices : 0
  Spare Devices : 0

           UUID : d1420455:b5b6b168:4b5e9c1d:4cc7d776
         Events : 0.56

    Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State
       0       8        7        0      active sync   /dev/sda7
       1       8       23        1      active sync   /dev/sdb7

rescue:~# mdadm --detail /dev/md8
/dev/md8:
        Version : 00.90.03
  Creation Time : Wed May 28 01:41:50 2008
     Raid Level : raid1
     Array Size : 124013632 (118.27 GiB 126.99 GB)
    Device Size : 124013632 (118.27 GiB 126.99 GB)
   Raid Devices : 2
  Total Devices : 2
Preferred Minor : 8
    Persistence : Superblock is persistent

    Update Time : Mon Apr  6 00:41:25 2009
          State : clean
 Active Devices : 2
Working Devices : 2
 Failed Devices : 0
  Spare Devices : 0

           UUID : 08cafe37:97542616:45dac5c2:13ccb86f
         Events : 0.82

    Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State
       0       8        8        0      active sync   /dev/sda8
       1       8       24        1      active sync   /dev/sdb8
```

Platten sind im Rescue gemountet und laufen wohl, also hab ich mir die Arrays kopiert und versucht diese bei normalem boot einzutragen.
CntrlCenter -> normaler Reboot.
$:mdadm --detail --scan 
gibt nichts zurück

$ cat /etc/fstab
cat: /etc/fstab: No such file or directory

$ cat proc/mdstat
Personalities : [raid0] [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [linear]
unused devices: <none>

Keine Festplatten & kein fstab file :o
Habe bis in die Nacht hinein im Netz gesucht und hab viele kreative Ideen und vorschläge gelesen, jedoch bis jetzt noch keine Lösung gefunden, daher mein Post.
Nundenn, Festplatte manuell eintragen.

*Meine Hdd + Partitionen*
	/dev/sda:  160.00 GB
	/dev/sdb:  160.00 GB

boot	/dev/md1: 1011.55 MB
swap	/dev/md5:    5.01 GB
swap	/dev/md6:    5.01 GB
/	/dev/md7:   20.01 GB
/home	/dev/md8:  126.99 GB
(die bezeichnungen der md1-8 habe ich 'erraten' :>)

Nun weiß ich nicht genau weiter, folgendes habe ich bis jetzt gefunden & getestet, im rescue läufts, ist aber auch kein Wunder da er die hdds dort ja hat & ich einen editor hab .... :>

```
echo "DEVICE dev/sda /dev/sdb" > /etc/mdadm.conf
mdadm --detail --scan >> /etc/mdadm.conf

echo "DEVICE dev/hda1 /dev/hdb1 /dev/hde1 /dev/hdf1" > /etc/mdadm.conf 
mdadm --detail --scan >> /etc/mdadm.conf
```

Hier komm ich jetzt nicht weiter, einfacher wäre es mit einem Editor die Arrays in die conf zu schreiben, hab aber keine Möglichkeit gefunden.
Zur Not hab ich mir einen Befehl gesucht der mir die Festplatte spiegeln soll, dies hab ich allerdings noch nicht getestet. Wäre lieb wenn mir jemand die Syntax bestätigen könnte 


```
cat /dev/hda | gzip -9 | ssh USER@SERVER “cd /daten/ && split -b 1800m - datensicherung-20090406.gz”
```


Ein wirklich Dickes Dankeschön, ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende, und breche hier langsam ab... :aerger: 

Liebe Grüße

LostPr0ph3t


----------



## fenguri (7. April 2009)

moin

also ganz in der matherie stecke ich jetzt nicht drin aber die platte wuerde ich ueber dd oder rsync spiegeln.

also per dd nen image anlegen, das laesst sich dann auch mounten. nachteil ist dabei aber das die platte auf der du das image nacher installierst genau so gross sein muss wie die von wo du es erstellt hast.

oder aber datei weise ueber rsync.
rsync unterstuezt aber von haus aus keine verschluesselung, also ueber ssh rsync ausfuehren und dann packen.

mit raid unter linux habe ich leider noch keine erfahrungen gesammelt.
im moment habe ich leider linux installiert und kann da auch nicht rumtesten, kann dir da leider nicht wirklich behilflich sein  .

mfg


----------



## Bauer87 (7. April 2009)

Da laut fdisk die Platten ja da sind, solltest du eventuell einfach mal eine fstab schreiben. Was das Spiegeln/Raid angeht, kann ich aber auch nicht helfen, da es da zu viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten gibt. Am besten wendest du dich an 1und1 (die bezahlst du schließlich dafür).


----------



## LostPr0ph3t (8. April 2009)

Danke für eure Anworten,
jedoch bin ich bis jetzt nicht wirklich weiter gekommen. 

Es wird auf jeden Fall auf eine Neuinitialisierung hinaus laufen, das vorweg, ich würde nur gern meine Daten von /home und /srv ziehen können, dazu hab ich mir überlegt bei Rescue zu booten, dann Festplatten mounten oder per editor das fstab file beschreiben, ab da wäre es einfach - daten saugen - Server neuinitialisieren.

Habe Manpages, 1&1 Support und mittlerweile 3 Tage sogut wie nicht schlafen,dafür aber im Inet buddeln hinter mir, 
habe sogar 1u1sp angeschrieben, die kennen ihre Systeme allerdings nicht, daher konnten die mir nicht sagen was ich dort gemietet hab, geschweige denn wie die default config eines solchen aussieht.

```
rescue:~# df
Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
tmpfs                   496116         4    496112   1% /dev/shm
```
Alle HDD's sind noch im Root und werden auch erkannt, siehe Topic, 
wenn mir jetzt jemand bei der Erstellung des Fstab files helfen könnte, wäre mein Problem gelöst 
Wiegesagt gehts mir auch nur um /srv und /home, wenn ich irgendwie an die Partitionen komme, hab ich was ich brauch.

Danke im Vorraus!

Lg


----------



## fenguri (8. April 2009)

wenn du nur die daten saugen moechtest wuerde ich einfach die pladde einhaengen und gut ist.
also : mount /dev/sdaX / ....usw.

mfg


----------



## Bauer87 (8. April 2009)

In der benutzen Fstab muss nur folgendes stehen (zweite Zeile als Erklärung):

```
/dev/mdX       /mnt/mdX       ext3           defaults
/device     /mountpoint     filesystem       optionen
```
Dann startest du den Computer, sodass er die fstab befolgt und das wars eigentlich schon. Ansonsten tut es auch "mount". Du hast doch ein Backup, das du booten kannst.


----------



## LostPr0ph3t (8. April 2009)

Vielen dank für eure Hilfen!

Hat alles super geklappt!

lg
LostPr0ph3t

ps: IHR seid spitze!


----------



## fenguri (8. April 2009)

sehr gut 

dann noch viel erfolg mit deinem root-server


----------

